# New Holland Discbine Cutterbar Question



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

If somehow one were to damage a module in the middle of a New Holland cutterbar, can you remove that module or do the modules have to be unstacked/unbolted from the outside - in order to remove the damaged module? I'm struggling to see how it's possible to unbolt and drop out a module due to the individual shafts that drive the cutter heads - or can they be repositioned such that an individual module can be removed without dissembling the bulk of the cutterbar.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Each module can be removed individually. They are each bolted together front and back with long threaded rods and short drive shafts between each module vs. a gear bed with common sump. But to remove the module you have to drop the cutterbar first, which isn't that bad, just four bolts.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

On the 313 and 316 machines you can remove any module without removing the cutterbar, but removing the cutterbar on the smaller machines is easy to do with only four mounting pins to remove. Then you can split the bar anywhere you want.


----------



## Redleg (Nov 22, 2016)

This depend on the model of cutter. The mow max cutters have a shock pro hub new holland calls it. What will happen is this will shear so it doesn't ruin the module. The older non mow max 1409,1411,1431,1441 cutter and early h7220,h7230,h7240 had the non shock pro hub which wouldn't shear if you broke the hub. Usually which ever one is broke will be the closest one next to the one turning. I have seen two side bye side go out. You pop off the turtle shell and buy either a cw (clock wise) or ccw (counter clock wise) 228$. The early 411 new holland was a sealed gear box like Deere and Heston. If you break the shafts in between the modules it can be a slight pain to drop the cutter bar and slide all of them apart to get to a broken shaft. It can be done if clean in about 4-6 hrs and back running again


----------

